# Trails am Bodensee



## Free_Biker (2. Juni 2011)

hay, 
ich bin öfters mal am Bodensee und wollte euch hier mal Fragen ob ihr ein paar gute Spots in der nähe von Überlingen kennt, ich suche nach Freeride und Downhill spots. Ich habe gehört dass es in Sipplingen beim Haldenhof ne Strecke geben soll, kennt die jemand zufälligerweiße, wo genau ist die? Dann habe ich hier im Forum(in einem Beitrag aus dem Jahr 2006) gelesen dass es auch im Hödinger Tobel eine gute strecke geben soll, gibt es die immernoch?? Oder wo gibt es sonst noch gute Abfahrten??
Ich würde mich auf ein paar Antworten freuen. 

Gruß

Free_Biker


----------



## Free_Biker (5. Juni 2011)

hay, 
kennt echt niemand ein paar gute Strecken ? Es wäre echt toll wenn mir jemand ein paar Strecken sagen könnte . Sie müssen auch nicht unnbedingt direkt in Überlingen sein. 
Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.

Gruß

Free_Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hippje (5. Juni 2011)

Ich kann dir den Gehrenberg bei Markdorf empfehlen. Ca. 14 km von Überlingen entfernt.
Dort gibt es 2 sehr gute Trails. Leimbach-Trail und Chinesen Trail.
Gute Abfahrt mit auch anspruchsvollen Passagen und Sprünge sind auch drinn. 
Frag dort vor Ort die Biker. Es sind immer welche unterwegs. 

Greetz


----------



## Free_Biker (6. Juni 2011)

Danke, vom Gehrenberg hab ich auch schon was gehört. Ich dachte aber dass dieser weiter weg von Überlingen sei. Sobald ich mal wieder in Überlingen bin und etwas Zeit habe werde ich mal schauen ob ich die Strecken finde. Gibt es noch ein paar die mir ein paar gute Strecken in/um Überlingen empfehlen können?

Gruß

Free_Biker


----------



## Jierdan (21. September 2012)

Free_Biker schrieb:


> Danke, vom Gehrenberg hab ich auch schon was gehört. Ich dachte aber dass dieser weiter weg von Überlingen sei. Sobald ich mal wieder in Überlingen bin und etwas Zeit habe werde ich mal schauen ob ich die Strecken finde. Gibt es noch ein paar die mir ein paar gute Strecken in/um Überlingen empfehlen können?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Free_Biker



Gehrenberg ist garnicht sooo weit, aber ich empfinde das schon als freerideterrain. Falls noch jemand gemäßigten Trails bis s2, gerne mit Spitzkehren, in der Gegend kennt immer her damit. 

Hödinger Tobel finde ich jetzt nicht so ganz ideal und ist der nicht zur Zeit zum Großteil nicht eh gesperrt?


----------



## Predator_Jo (27. September 2012)

Hödinger Tobel? Was soll denn da sein? Meint ihr die 500m Wegstrecke direkt unten am Bach? Freeride oder Downhill ist da aber nicht (selbst wenn er fahrbar wäre).

Einer meiner Lieblingstrails geht vom Haldenhof runter, aber nicht der direkte Weg, sondern eher schon Richtung Ludwigshafen, der kommt dann knapp hinter Sipplingen raus, sehr viel Flow...
Der direkte Weg vom Haldenhof ist auch ganz nett, hier und da schon fast technisch, aber es ist vermehrt mit Fußgängern zu rechnen.

Gehrenberg wurde schon genannt. Der Schiener Berg ist auch in Reichweite, die Strecke ist nicht schlecht.

Ansonsten sieht es mit Downhill/Freeride doch schlecht aus, die richtigen Berge fangen erst weiter im Süden an...


----------



## epic03 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich ziehe nächste Woche nach FN, und wollte mich mal erkundigen wer dort so alles unterwegs ist. Ich fahre CC und Marathon, gerne auch Rennrad .
Gibt es irgendwelche regelmässigen Treffs? Verein? Facebookseiten?
Könnt euch auch per PN melden.

Grüße und bis bald im Wald!


----------



## edddi (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

rund um den Haldenhof gibt es unzählige Singletrails von flowig bis technisch sehr schwer.
Mehrere Varianten nach Sipplingen und nach Ludwigshafen.

Schöne Tour auch von Überlingen-Goldbach über den Panoramaweg nach Hödingen. Dort auf Trails an den Haldenhof. Das nennt man auch den Hödinger Tobel, man bleibt mit dem Bike aber etwas oberhalb und fährt nicht in die unfahrbare Schlucht hinunter.

Sonntags bei schönem Wetter wegen sehr vielen Wanderern meiden!

Viele Grüsse

Eddi


----------



## zrk (8. Oktober 2012)

Auf dem Bodanrück kann man auch gewisse Strecken fahren


----------



## TAILor (12. Oktober 2012)

@epic03: http://radtreff-fn.de/


----------



## C1024 (22. Oktober 2012)

hi war jetzt am We am Gehrenberg ... hab wohl den richtigen einstieg nicht gefunden für die Trails aber als nicht local is das warscheinlich immer nicht so leicht .... der Trail (den ich dann gefunden hab) war nice aber teils ziemlich matschig ...klar hier regnets auch mehr. 

werd mal die andern vorschläge anschaun ...jemand google.maps links für die richtigen einstiege oder tips wie man welche am besten findet? 

servus und danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zrk (22. Oktober 2012)

Bzgl. Schienerberg gibts hier im Forum einen eigenen Thread.
Bzgl. Bodanrück kannst dich gerne bei mir per PN melden.


----------



## edddi (24. Oktober 2012)

Bei Upmove.eu habe ich Haldenhof als GPS-Track eingestellt mit allen Details.


----------



## C1024 (24. Oktober 2012)

hey danke für die Antworten ... ja werd dir bei gelegenheit ma schreiben.
und danke für die gps tracks

vieleicht wirds wetter wieder ein bisschen besser   kalt macht mir nix aber bisschen sonne wär schön


----------



## JayDee1982 (27. Oktober 2012)

In FN gibt es wohl nicht sooooo viele Biker, oder etwa doch?


----------



## Bener (27. Oktober 2012)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> In FN gibt es wohl nicht sooooo viele Biker, oder etwa doch?


Je nach Jahreszeit.. Ende August, Anfang September gibts da Biker ohne Ende, so viel wie in ganz Europa nicht...


----------



## JayDee1982 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja die Touris kannst vergessen  die meine ich ja nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (18. Juni 2014)

Die Schlucht hinunter ist doch das geilste überhaupt - und unfahrbar ist eben sehr relativ. Hab neulich mein neues Remedy abgeholt am See und auf den Stecken um Hödingen getestet. Dabei bin ich auf den Trail durch die Klamm gestossen. War aber sowas von geil, hab gar nicht gewußt, dass sich solche Trailschätze dort verbergen. Bin auf der northshoreartigen Treppe bzw einer der Treppen ner Wanderergruppe begegnet. Di haben gar nicht gemeckert, sondern nur verwirrt geschaut wie ne Kuh, wenns blitzt.
Dieser Trail durch die Klamm bei Hödingen ist schon sensationell (mit dem richtigen Tool). Da ist Gehrenberg oder Schienerberg eher langweilig und öd.
Viel Vergnügen auf den Trails
wr


----------



## günzi (19. Juni 2014)

Überlingen ist die bikefeindlichste Gemeinde weit und breit: auf dem gesamten Gemeindegebiet ist das biken im Wald komplett verboten, nicht nur auf Wegen <2m Breite! Dementsprechend triffst du da nur Scheintote! Deshalb hat die Truppe, der "weisser Rausch" begegnete, nur verwirrt geguckt! Also: Augen+Ohren auf bei Haldenhof/Hödinger Tobel-Downhills! Nur gut, daß denen das Geld fehlt für mehr Sheriffs, die die Waldwege überwachen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. Juni 2014)

Super Idee, das öffentlich zu Posten. Ihr seid echte Helden.


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. Juli 2014)

keine Panik, dort wird nie groß ein Auflauf an Bikern stattfinden. Selbst Fußgänger tun sich dort schwer. So können Spezialisten ab und an Spaß haben,wenn sie alle paar Monate vorbeischauen.


----------



## holgi601 (11. Juli 2014)

günzi schrieb:


> Überlingen ist die bikefeindlichste Gemeinde weit und breit: auf dem gesamten Gemeindegebiet ist das biken im Wald komplett verboten, nicht nur auf Wegen <2m Breite! Dementsprechend triffst du da nur Scheintote! Deshalb hat die Truppe, der "weisser Rausch" begegnete, nur verwirrt geguckt! Also: Augen+Ohren auf bei Haldenhof/Hödinger Tobel-Downhills! Nur gut, daß denen das Geld fehlt für mehr Sheriffs, die die Waldwege überwachen.


biken im Wald ist grundsätzlich in ganz Deutschland verboten!
Sonst hab ich noch groß keine Verbotsschilder hier entdeckt!
Und dass im Hödinger Tobel ein Verbotsschild hängt, ist schon in Ordnung. Schließlich sollen dort ja auch keine "Radfahrer" runter!


----------



## martinos (24. Juli 2014)

holgi601 schrieb:


> biken im Wald ist grundsätzlich in ganz Deutschland verboten!



*Räusper* das will ich mal so nicht stehen lassen. Biken auf Waldwegen schmaler 2M ist mehr oder weniger nur in Ba-Wü verboten, lokale Verbote und Naturschutzgebiete mal außen vor gelassen */Räusper-Ende*


----------



## Jierdan (24. Juli 2014)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> [...]
> Dieser Trail durch die Klamm bei Hödingen ist schon sensationell (mit dem richtigen Tool). Da ist Gehrenberg oder Schienerberg eher langweilig und öd.
> [...]



vor allem seit am Gehrenberg die Harvester durch sind


----------



## BlackForest96 (24. April 2015)

Hi alle zusammen, 
da ich jetzt die Möglichkeit hab, am Bodensee umsonst zu übernachten, will ich dort jetzt öfter mein Enduro ausführen)
Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche Tipps geben was um den Westlichen Bereich des Bodensee´s besonders sehenswert ist...ich fahr so ziemlich alles, vom kleinen Singletrail bis zum ausgebauten Freeride-/Downhilltrail....wäre echt cool wenn ihr mir ein paar Trails empfehlen könntet, übernachten tu ich in Büsingen bei Schaffhausen, aber ich schmeiss mein Rad auch mal in den Kofferraum und fahr dann ins gewünschte Trailgebiet.
Am hier diskutierten Gehrenberg war ich schon, echt klasse Trails dort!!!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## holgi601 (24. April 2015)

Servus Stefan, 
Von büssingen aus liegt ja der schienerberg um die Ecke! Da gibt es viele trails hoch und runter. Ganz für touren. Und dann gibt's da ja noch den kleinen bikepark, allerdings mit dem wadenshuttel oder Auto! 2abfahrten. Für jeden was dabei. Infos gibt's hier:
http://www.hmc-singen.de/
Grüße


----------



## BlackForest96 (24. April 2015)

Hi Holgi, 
danke für den Tipp, sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr interessant aus, bist du da auch manchmal unterwegs??
Bin ganz gespannt auf eure Trails, werden vermutlich nochmal ganz anders sein wie die hier im Nordschwarzwald sein...ich sag nur Bad Wildbad  falls euch des was sagt, wohne da ganz in der Nähe komme von Richtung Calw.

Bin auch gern offen für noch mehr Tipps nur her damit
wenn es was richtig sehenswertes ist fahr ich auch gern mal ne weile mitm Auto dort hin, Büsingen soll nur der Ausgangspunkt und schlafplatz sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noah35 (9. April 2016)

hey, 

Bin auch jetzt öfters in Überlingen kenne da noch ein guten inoffiziellen "Flowtrail" habe aber keine Ahnung ob der noch befahrbar ist   Paar gute Anlieger und Jumps.
Ist beim Lidel wenn man den Schotter weg beim Self Car Wash hinterfährt dann auf der linken Seite liegt nicht der Einstieg! kann es nicht beachrieben wo ihr den Einstieg finden könnt  ist also das Ende!

MFG Noah


----------



## Jierdan (9. April 2016)

Noah35 schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> Bin auch jetzt öfters in Überlingen kenne da noch ein guten inoffiziellen "Flowtrail" habe aber keine Ahnung ob der noch befahrbar ist   Paar gute Anlieger und Jumps.
> Ist beim Lidel wenn man den Schotter weg beim Self Car Wash hinterfährt dann auf der linken Seite liegt nicht der Einstieg! kann es nicht beachrieben wo ihr den Einstieg finden könnt  ist also das Ende!
> ...



Wenn es der ist an den ich denke hat er aber DRINGEND Pflege nötig. Da liegen etliche Bäume quer und die Holzkonstrukionen sind löchrig und verfault : (


----------



## Noah35 (9. April 2016)

Okay wie gesagt ich wusste nicht ob der noch im Schuss ist 
Aber weiß jemand ob der Dirtpark in ÜB noch befahrbar ist? 

Hab gehört das es noch zwischen Nesselwangen und Billafingen ein Freeride Spot gibt, gibts auch ein Video dazu.
Bin ihn aber noch bei selber gefahren weiss aber auch nicht genau wo er ist.

MFG Noah


----------



## Asko2709 (16. April 2016)

Wenn jemand in der Überlinger Gegend morgen Bock hat und nen Trail kennt.... Hier melden. Habe ein neues Bike und muss es probieren ^^


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. April 2016)

bei dem Wetter? Und ist was drauß geworden?


----------



## Asko2709 (18. April 2016)

Naja, kurz nach Mittag war ich für ne Stunde draußen, dann hat es angefangen mit regnen. Ab morgen soll es besser werden.


----------



## Pure-Power (19. April 2016)

Hey zusammen - wer kommt heute mit?

Ich wohne allerdings in der Nähe von Singen und gehe meist im Hegau oder auf den Schienerberg zum biken...

Grüße Frank


----------



## SteRau (7. April 2017)

Hallo meine Freunde des Mountainbikes!

In den Sommerferien werde ich zwei Wochen am Bodensee verbringen und die typischen Bilder des Terrains um den See veranlassen mich mein Bike mitzunehmen... Bin im Besitz eines Commencal Meta am 3, Enduro Bike, und will ein paar Strecken rund um den See erkunden... 
In Videos sah ich schon einige Singeltrails, jedoch keine Beschreibung wo diese liegen...
Kann mir wer da weiterhelfen? Gibt es irgendwelche Karten auf denen Trails verzeichnet sind? Oder ist jemand diesen Sommer dort und braucht einen Bikepartner?

LG Stefan


----------



## Peeyt (7. April 2017)

Guck mal hier http://www.hmc-singen.de/bps/index.html und https://sportamt.tg.ch/breitensport...e/bike-trail-kreuzlingen-ermatingen.html/3675
Generell findest du auch einiges hier https://traildevils.ch/BikeMap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgi601 (7. April 2017)

Ist noch die Frage wo am Bodensee du denn Urlaub machst? zwischen Schienerberg und Pfänder liegen ja schon mal 70km...


----------



## SteRau (7. April 2017)

Danke Jungs für die Schnelle Antwort, Muss leider zugeben das ich völlig perplex eben Bodensee im Kopf hatte und ich an den Gardasee fahre. Dumm gelaufen, aber danke für die guten und schnellen Antworten! Ich denke ich schau einfach mal ob ich nicht auch den Bodensee anpeilen kann in der nächsten Zeit...
Danke bike Community
Man sieht sich im Forum vom Gardasee


----------



## holgi601 (8. April 2017)

Geile Aktion! 
Bodensee ist natürlich mit dem Lago nicht zu vergleichen. Aber ein paar trails gibt's auch bei uns.


----------



## beuze1 (8. April 2017)

SteRau schrieb:


> Muss zugeben das ich eben Bodensee im Kopf hatte und ich an den Gardasee fahre.



Egal was Du nimmst, nimm weniger!!


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. Mai 2017)

Genau-den Stoff brauch ich auch mal
by the way, am Bodensee gibt`s auch schöne Trails - mit schwierigen Spitzkehren - und net so viel übles Gerümpel udn geholper auf den Trails. Dafür sind die Abfahrten leider kürzer.


----------



## Jierdan (3. Mai 2017)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Genau-den Stoff brauch ich auch mal
> by the way, am Bodensee gibt`s auch schöne Trails - mit schwierigen Spitzkehren - und net so viel übles Gerümpel udn geholper auf den Trails. Dafür sind die Abfahrten leider kürzer.


wenn das die sind, an die ich denke (Raum überlingen), dann wimmelt es da von Wanderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (7. Mai 2017)

Jierdan schrieb:


> wenn das die sind, an die ich denke (Raum überlingen), dann wimmelt es da von Wanderen



also wir begegnen da nur selten Wanderern-höchstens auf den Transferstrecken. Die eigentlichen Abfahrten sind für Wanderer zu steil und technisch zu schwer, um da zu Fuß zu gehen.


----------



## Belchenradler (20. Oktober 2017)

Bin gerade am Planen für ein Bike WE mit Freunden am Bodensee. Am Gehrenberg waren wir schon 2x und er steht wohl wieder auf dem Programm. Für den zweiten Tag bin ich noch am Suchen und auf die hier genannten Trails bei Sipplingen Haldenhof, etc. sowie diese Schlucht bei Hödingen gekommen. Frage: Ist der unten im Video gezeigte  "Allgäuer Tobelweg" (mit Absturzgefahrenschild ... ) der hier genannte bei Hödingen?

Danke für weitere Infos - Gruß, Belchenradler


----------



## holgi601 (20. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
das ist er nicht. Ausserdem ist Hödingen ja nicht im Allgäu.
Grüsse


----------



## Belchenradler (20. Oktober 2017)

O.K., danke! Dann ist der hier diskutierte Hödinger Tobel also eine andere Strecke. Die Meinungen dazu gehen hier ja etwas auseinander. Wie ist deine Einschätzung? Wenn man ohnehin schon die Sipplinger Trails auf und ab fährt (sind ja alle eher kurz), lohnt sich dann der kleine Abstecher Richtung Hödingen?


----------



## holgi601 (20. Oktober 2017)

Hödinger Tobel war ja schon immer verboten, aber seit 2015 ist er komplett gesperrt. Hab's seit her auch nicht mehr versucht.
Grundsätzlich sind 90% der Trails am Sipplingerberg gesperrt und viele "nichtradler" lassen das uns biker auch spüren. Zumindest am Wochenende mach ich da immer einen Bogen drum.


----------



## Belchenradler (20. Oktober 2017)

Hm, klingt ja leider nicht wirklich gut. Letztes Jahr ware wir neben dem Gehrenberg auch noch einen Tag am Pfänder und auch dort waren viele Trails für Biker verboten und eigentlich (zu)viele Wanderer unterwegs. Scheint eine schwierige Region zu sein ... Bei uns im Raum Freiburg gilt zwar offiziell auch die 2 Meter Regel, aber in den aller meisten Fällen kommt man, wenn man freundlich grüsst, gut mit den Wandersleuten zurecht.

Hast du vielleicht noch einen Tipp für uns, ausser dem Gehrenberg? Dieser Schienersberg liegt mir fast schon zu weit weg von unserer Bleibe in Roggenbeuren. Muss keine Freeride-Strecke mit X-Sprüngen sein, kann auch gerne was flowiges sein. 

Danke und viele Grüße, Belchenradler


----------



## pRoPh3t (15. Mai 2022)

Halo Freude vom Bodensee

Meine Family sind spontan vom 26.5 bis 28.5 am Bodensee (Bodman-Ludwigshafen), und ich würde gerne "zwischendrin" mal eine kleine Runde (sagen wir so 2h) mit dem Bike paar Trails fahren S1-S2 reichen.
Hat jemand nen Tipp im Jahr 2022? Habe mir den Thread durchgelesen, aber das meiste ist ja steinalt.

Ab besten find ich ja dass die Eurobike am Bodensee (zumindest bis 2021) stattfindet aber hier das "feindlichste" Fleckle ist 

Wer hat nen Tipp (gerne auch Komoot Tour oder sowas) - oder vielleicht sogar Zeit ne kleine Runde mitfahren?

Gruß Ben

Nachtrag: hab mir mal was kleines geplant.









						Urlaub Bodensee Tour v2 | E-Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

derBen hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 28,3 km | Dauer: 02:42 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## pRoPh3t (16. Mai 2022)

So Update - hab mich noch etwas eingelesen und einen tollen Spot gefunden, und was geplant:









						Urlaub Bodensee - Trail-Tour | E-Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

derBen hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 16,5 km | Dauer: 01:20 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Was meint ihr?


----------



## zrk (16. Mai 2022)

pRoPh3t schrieb:


> So Update - hab mich noch etwas eingelesen und einen tollen Spot gefunden, und was geplant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo Gehrenberg ist gut, du hättest aber auch was direkt vor der Haustür. Schicke dir ne PN. LG


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Mai 2022)

Gehrenberg hat die längsten Trails in der Region, abgesehen vom Schienerberg. Ist aber halt nur einer legal und der im Vergleich zu früher deutlich gekürzt und für mich nicht mehr so spannend. Gibt sonst nur recht kurze Sachen die relativ weit verstreut sind. Im Donautal und weiter nördlich über die alb gibts natürlich auch Trails, aber gehört halt nicht mehr zur Region.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf321 (24. Mai 2022)

pRoPh3t schrieb:


> So Update - hab mich noch etwas eingelesen und einen tollen Spot gefunden, und was geplant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gehrenberg ist meist Tage nach Regen noch sehr Nass/Schlammig so als Tipp, für die Planung.


----------



## pRoPh3t (24. Mai 2022)

Ok wie war das Wetter die letzten beiden Tage?
Wir fahren ja am Donnerstag los.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Mai 2022)

Heute hats in Markdoef geregnet. Ist also wahrscheinlich Masche am Berg.


----------



## ralf321 (24. Mai 2022)

Gehe auch von viel Matsch aus was da an Regen runter kam. Werde frühstens am  Wochenende bzw Anfang der nächsten Woche hochschauen wies ist.


----------



## pRoPh3t (19. Juni 2022)

Hallo Männer

Kurzes Feedback - kurzum es war eine total tolle Tour die mir richtig Spaß gemacht hat und ich das erste mal mein Bike so „richtig“ nutzen konnte. Bei uns zuhause ist es relativ Mau was das so angeht. Ich hab euch die Tour verlinkt die ich gefahren bin. Die Abfahrt beim Frauenberg ist  allerdings ganz schön happig und für mich vom
Skill Level nur per „schieben“ machbar gewesen.

Ich hab die Tour aufgenommen mit meiner GoPro die dort auch zum ersten Mal im Einsatz war. Die ganze Tour war super fahrbar es gab keine Bäume (nur einer aber den konnte man umfahren) , Absperrungen und Hindernisse.

Samstagvormittag war auch ganz wenig los - vielleicht 2-3 mal Wanderer getroffen.



Vielen Dank euch 



PS - Komoot und das Video verlinke ich die Tagen wenn ich Zeit hab.


----------



## beuze1 (11. Oktober 2022)

pRoPh3t schrieb:


> Hallo Männer
> 
> - Komoot und das Video verlinke ich die Tagen wenn ich Zeit hab.


Lass dir ruhig Zeit..............🥴


----------

